#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Εδαφοτεχνικά >  > > >  >  >  Προσωρινή κατασκευή πλατφόρμας για εργασίες βαρέων οχημάτων

## kourouklis

Ειμαι φοιτητής και θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας. 


Έχω να κάνω μια εργασία σχετικά με το αν μπορεί να υπολογιστεί η ποσότητα υλικού , χαλίκι, που πρέπει  να πέσει  σε μαλακό έδαφος , ώστε να μπορεί με ασφάλεια να δουλέψει επάνω ένα βαρεους τύπου μηχάνημα. 
Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας που μπορώ να πάρω βιβλιογραφία η πληροφορίες . 


ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------

